# POLL: Do you Use Dark or Light Mode When Viewing the Website?



## PaulieDC (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey, if you're bored, here's just a quick poll on how everyone views our lovely forum. I was formatting a message the other day and wanted to use a yellow font, but wondered if that would be a problem for anyone using Light mode. Hence the poll.

For those who weren't aware you could change the look, the lightbulb icon at the very top right next to your avatar quickly changes the look of the site.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 13, 2021)

I love dark mode in almost all things but for some reason I can't adjust to dark mode on VI-C or on Facebook. Maybe I should give it another shot... it seems to me it's by far more popular though now I am interested in what your poll says if you get enough of a sample size.

EDIT: that's a big NOPE from me. Only lasted 5 minutes in the dark place. Terrifying.


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 13, 2021)

Dark mode. I find light mode backgrounds overly bright, especially when viewing on my phone.


----------



## ryans (Jan 13, 2021)

I just tried light mode for 1 second and I think I just seared both my retinas...


----------



## artomatic (Jan 13, 2021)

I love that it's more grey than black, like FB which is a bit darker.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes, definitely DARK MODE.
Also discovered that if you click on the little switch next to the lightbulb you can customize the look and feel of the website even further, nice!


----------



## BassClef (Jan 13, 2021)

Dark


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 13, 2021)

Dark is perfect for night. I have a DR mic stand next to the bed with an iPad holder attached to it that angles the screen perfectly. Swing the arm over the bed, and the simmering, seething community plays out over my slightly angled head on the pillow. It is from here I compose my finest screeds.

I also reduce brightness and lower the white point of the display. 

Ads that are at full brightness make me hiss and retreat into my coffin. I enlarge the view area and exclude them from my view. I did not know about the lightbulb, but I plan never, ever to touch it.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 13, 2021)

Dark all the way 👍


----------



## SergeD (Jan 13, 2021)

On the Web I always live in a dark world using this Firefox extension "Dark Background and Light Text" ,

I'm gone...


----------



## Dietz (Jan 14, 2021)

I come from an age when garish green letters on dark screens where considered "cheap", so bright mode wherever I can (even Nuendo).


----------



## ADRIA (Jan 14, 2021)

I love the dark mode. For me, it reduces eye fatigue, uses lesser battery, and makes me fully awake reading VI-Control till morning.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 14, 2021)

Dark mode. Always. It's better for nighttime reading but also, I have these things called floaters on my eyes. It's a build up of protein on the retina I believe and can be quite common. What it means is that if I'm viewing a white screen I can see these things floating around my vision. I constantly have to blink and flick my eyes from side to side to move them out of the way. In dark mode I simply don't see them.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 14, 2021)

Light always for me; but then I grew up playing outside in the relentless Arizona sunshine, so I'm more than accustomed to a bright outlook.

The only time I wear sunglasses is when driving straight at the sun, when it's too low for the visor to block it from my vision.

As for yellow text on this site, I usually skip trying to read it and move on to the next black text. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 14, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Yes, definitely DARK MODE.
> Also discovered that if you click on the little switch next to the lightbulb you can customize the look and feel of the website even further, nice!


Thanks for the tip:

I've just enabled 'Fluid Width'. The extra width looks great with a nice big, open feel.


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 14, 2021)

Light mode here. I cannot read well in dark mode. I have another software that dampens the brightness automatically in the night (f.lux).


----------



## ptram (Jan 14, 2021)

I use Light mode for everything. Maybe because I’m a Mediterranean, but I need light everywhere. I find Dark depressing, and it is as if my eyes are forced to work harder in all that darkness.

Paolo


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

Dark...Always, and everywhere


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jan 16, 2021)

I would use light mode if the relative contrast between the text elements is improved, for now it needs work IMO.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 16, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> As for yellow text on this site, I usually skip trying to read it and move on to the next black text.


I noticed that, too. Those of us viewing in dark mode have to remember that while light text colors like yellow look great in dark mode, they're unreadable in light mode. The same is true for dark colors like blue in dark mode.

The ideal emphasis text color for readability in both modes will depend on each person's monitor, but for me it's kind of a tomato or reddish-orange color.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 16, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I noticed that, too. Those of us viewing in dark mode have to remember that while light text colors like yellow look great in dark mode, they're unreadable in light mode. The same is true for dark colors like blue in dark mode.
> 
> The ideal emphasis text color for readability in both modes will depend on each person's monitor, but for me it's kind of a tomato or reddish-orange color.


Yeah, I always resort to *this. *It's the color of my Trek mountain bike, lol!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 16, 2021)

When I first read the thread title I thought it said "dank mode"

I then realized it said "dark mode" and was disappointed lol


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 22, 2021)

Dark backgrounds really put me in a state of deep depression. As a graphic artist, I always use a middle gray background. I like to set my screens so they look like normal paper, without too much brightness.


----------



## proxima (Jan 22, 2021)

There's a light mode? I've forgotten.


----------



## Monkey Man (Jan 22, 2021)

proxima said:


> There's a light mode? I've forgotten.


Me too!

Uniform Dark Child FTW.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 23, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Dark backgrounds really put me in a state of deep depression. As a graphic artist, I always use a middle gray background. I like to set my screens so they look like normal paper, without too much brightness.


Same here (although I'm an audio guy, not a visual artist). All my DAWs sport a damped light-greyish "lanes"-area, for example.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 29, 2021)

I missed the poll but dark mode definitely!


----------

